# ATLANTA BULLYPALOOZA - CHAMPION WINNER & BEST IN BREED PICS



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

*Downing's Dropping CAS aka Bombshell. Best Champion and Best in Breed*


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

That is one stunning bitch! Great pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics she's beautiful


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

She is a stunning and sweet girl for sure a well deserved win ... Vanessa is awesome it was touching to see the tears streaming from how proud she was of her girl made me want to cry with her lol.


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

It was a nice treat seeing that bitch in person. Good work, I know you are proud.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> She is a stunning and sweet girl for sure a well deserved win ... Vanessa is awesome it was touching to see the tears streaming from how proud she was of her girl made me want to cry with her lol.


Absolutely agree, Rooskies! Perfect example of someone who gives a damn about her dog!!! Besides Manny and Steph, of course lol
Definitely a much deserved win!!! I heart Bombshell!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm still lol @ feeling like we were walking around with a rare diamond on display my TL... big ol handle with care moment ... I've never been so nervous having someones dog around me hahahahaha ...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I'm still lol @ feeling like we were walking around with a rare diamond on display my TL... big ol handle with care moment ... I've never been so nervous having someones dog around me hahahahaha ...


lol I know right you were all TL don't get too close to he curb with her bahahahaha.... Precious gem for sure!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow she is stunning, very pretty girl


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I really like her. She's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on your wins she has a very sweet face. Very nicely put together. I love the picture of you holding her up in your arms!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Congrats on your wins she has a very sweet face. Very nicely put together. I love the picture of you holding her up in your arms!!


That's Vanessa Downing and her dog Bombshell.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Lauren who is Vanessa Downing? I thought that was Manny and his wife with one of their dogs? I am lost LOL Blonde moment.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LOL Lauren who is Vanessa Downing? I thought that was Manny and his wife with one of their dogs? I am lost LOL Blonde moment.


lol Nope not Manny and Steph. Vanessa Downing is a very active ABKC person and owner of Bombshell.The guy in the picture with her is Rolando Mata; he handled Bombshell in the ring.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahhhh Ok now I get it LOL ... That's cool either way Bombshell is a beautiful Bully. And I love how she broke down into tears and held bombshell in her arms you can tell in the pics it was a very moving moment for her. I love pics like these


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Ahhhh Ok now I get it LOL ... That's cool either way Bombshell is a beautiful Bully. And I love how she broke down into tears and held bombshell in her arms you can tell in the pics it was a very moving moment for her. I love pics like these


Definitely girl! Like I said, those pics captured a moment of someone who truly cares about their dog.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes you can totally see it in these pictures if I was there I would have been crying too LOL. Is she a member here?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yes you can totally see it in these pictures if I was there I would have been crying too LOL. Is she a member here?


Ronnie was about to start crying....lol

No, she isn't a member here.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh ok you should invite her  Yeah I am sentimental over stuff like this. I would have been crying on someones shoulder or dog LOL.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Hush I don't cry in public grrrrr .... lmao I really was about to tho it was so touching.
Bombshell and Vanessa are great examples for the breed as are many other owners...


----------

